# In search of the perfect release



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the number one biggest problem in shooting a slingshot with any type of precision is a good release. We need for some of the forum members that are top notch shooters to give us their input on how they developed their release. I am talking about Flatband, Bill Hays, Wingshooter and Tex. I am sure there are others but i do not know who they are.

I know I struggle with this every practice session and constantly trying something different. I think I am finally going down the right road but will know more after a few more days of shooting. Problem is you will find something that works good but is not consistent, one day good next day bad.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting a slingshot well is very challenging for me. Im inspired by all the great shooters here. I want to be as consistent and accurate. It seems slingshot shooting is such a mental game. I have good days and bad. I seem to do the best when Im feeling good and confident. My best days are when Im relaxed and not trying or thinking about every detail of my form. Im having fun and its usually when out doing casual plinking at random targets in the woods that Im at my best. Its like I get in a "zone" and Im doing every thing institive. Its like the subconscious and muscle memory take over. I then feel connected. So Im going to keep practicing and learning everything I can from all you great people on this forum.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The best bit of advice I can give is to NOT open your fingers to release. Slide them back over the ammo and let it slip out. If you are holding your ammo in a thumb / index finger grip, when you try and open, you will notice your thumb opens much more, often causing the ammo to deflect around the index finger.

I found this technique improved my shooting a lot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good advice Hrawk!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't try to open my hand, just relax it. As long as I am cocentrating on exactly where I want the shot to go I shoot pretty consistently. I am shooting at a target very similar to Charles' with a 2 in bullseye @ just under 10 yds. If I just concentrate on the 2 in bullseye I generally hit it about 50% of the time, but when I concentrate on a pinpoint in the bull I smack the crap out of it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I know you've probably seen this before... but check out the following video.
Notice on release the hand pulls back and away, keeping everything in line on let go.






And in this video you can see the release a lot easier as the camera is positioned behind a bit:






Anyway, that's how I do it... index finger crooked, thumb up, pull away in line on release..... the same works thumb down as well for butterfly, just leave enough room on the draw pull away a little on release.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Try engaging the muscles between your shoulder blades as though you were trying to hold an orange between them when you are at full draw. This is what archers call back tension and it results in the follow through that Bill shows in his videos. This combined with allowing the pouch to slip away from the fingers rather than releasing should help a great deal.


----------

